# Rom 12:20 - Is this passage teaching how to get even?



## tellville (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, how would you respond to this question:

Romans 12:20 states “If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head.” It sounds as though Paul is saying that by being generous to people who are not friendly to you, you will be able to get even with them. But that can’t be right, can it?


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 6, 2008)

tellville said:


> Hey, how would you respond to this question:
> 
> Romans 12:20 states “If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head.” It sounds as though Paul is saying that by being generous to people who are not friendly to you, you will be able to get even with them. But that can’t be right, can it?




He's quoting Proverbs 25:21-22, in both places it is not a matter of you getting even with him, but that getting even is only appropriate in God's hands. As it says one verse up in Rom 12:19; "Vengeance is mine; I will repay, saith the Lord." 

The fact that you are kind to your enemy has the side effect of humilating him. If he is a wise enemy, he may be turned. If he is an unwise enemy, he will be hardened, but in either case he has no cause to charge you with. There is no settled score.


----------



## tellville (Apr 7, 2008)

Willing to elaborate?


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2008)

Mark, I think Vic did elaborate. What is it that you're looking for?


----------



## tellville (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, I like Vic's answer. And when you like something you want more. That's all.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 8, 2008)

tellville said:


> Hey, how would you respond to this question:
> 
> Romans 12:20 states “If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head.” It sounds as though Paul is saying that by being generous to people who are not friendly to you, you will be able to get even with them. But that can’t be right, can it?



The goal is not to get even with them at all! The emphasis is on us acting genuine according to the fountain, or the spring, that is within us as believers! And, the result is naturally described.

The heart of Chirst is to love those who are sick with the disease of sin. It is to pity and to pray for those who have been so distraught with the corruption of sin and it's influences. This is the genuine desire of Christ for his enemies, as it ought to be that of ours for others! How else do we explain the greatness of the love of Christ unto ourselves? Yet, by truly communicating this desire to the unregenerate, and by truly exhibiting such love to them in their need, we do truly minister the love of God to them; in that we truly represent the love of Christ to them towards their situation and towards their repentance. For, we give them what they would grant to their own; and yet we grant unto them what they would not venture to grant unto their very own enemies. We love them in a way that they would not be loved by anyone, nor in a way that they would love anyone else! And so, it displays the freedom that we have in Christ...for we are free to love others with as much love as with which we have been loved by Christ! And so, inevitibly, we display that Christ causes us to love others more than that which they are worthy of! And, if they refuse even such love as this, then they are only heaping, upon their own selves and upon their own beings, more condemnation; for they refuse to love the God who has loved them in this very way from the very beginning! So, we are to love them in such a way now, as it is God's way that he loves both the just and the unjust; as this has been his way towards all for all eternity! 

Blessings!


----------



## tellville (Apr 8, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how would you respond to this question:
> ...



Wow, I really liked that. Very insightful!


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 8, 2008)

tellville said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > tellville said:
> ...



Blessings to you as well, as your question and thinking towards such was equally insightful! May God be praised for all!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 8, 2008)

Tellville, I think this passage is. In our society, we try to be nicy nice to much, and thinking bad things against those who don't like us, or are mean to us, is almost forbidden. I think this passage is telling us Christians what to do. You never know what will happen. As my anecdotal evidence, let me tell a true story. This happened years ago, shortly after my conversion. As a line cook, there was one guy who was lazy and could not cook a pot of beans. But he buttered up the owner, who thought he was going to be the next Emeril. One day, he just sat while the rest of us were working hard. I walked up to him and said "Jesus loves you, but everybody else thinks you're a JERK!!" Well, about a year latter, out of the blue, one day he comes up to me and asks me if I know a good church that he could attend. "WHAT???" I told him. He told me the story of his change through the year, when he was listening to my Young Earth debate with a old earther catholic through out the year. His wife and kids were coming back and he wanted to know more. I got him hooked up to a local church that could meet him where he was and provide good discipling. But the event greatly influenced me. I've been a firm believer in the verse you quote, because you never know when God will change a person's heart.

God Bless - Grymir


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 8, 2008)

*heaping burning coals - story*



Grymir said:


> As my anecdotal evidence, let me tell a true story. This happened years ago, shortly after my conversion. As a line cook, there was one guy who was lazy and could not cook a pot of beans. But he buttered up the owner, who thought he was going to be the next Emeril. One day, he just sat while the rest of us were working hard. I walked up to him and said "Jesus loves you, but everybody else thinks you're a JERK!!" Well, about a year latter, out of the blue, one day he comes up to me and asks me if I know a good church that he could attend. "WHAT???" I told him....
> 
> I've been a firm believer in the verse you quote, because you never know when God will change a person's heart.
> 
> God Bless - Grymir



Great story!


----------

